# Ajuda de todos



## danielacosta (21 Abr 2012 às 18:22)

oiiii! eu tenho um bebe chamado Filipe e ele tem problemas cardiacos, somos do porto mas aqui o SJoao não opera este tipo de cardiopatia congénita complexa e enviou nos para lisboa para a CVP em sete rios , o filipinho fez 1 cirurgia aos 5 dias de vida e outra aos 5 meses, por volta dos 3 anos terá de fazer outra.
o que acontece é que esse hospital Cruz vermelha portuguesa perdeu o acordo que tinha o que impossiblita continuar a receber meninos como o meu filho
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=526602&tm=2&layout=122&visual=61

peço pf para assinarem esta petição criada por um grupo de maes que existe no facebook e ao qual pertenço:

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002034962682

petição:
http://www.peticaopublica.com/PeticaoVer.aspx?pi=P2012N20940

quantas mais assinaturas melhor, assinem pf, tda a vossa familia!
temos de retomar este acordo, temos crianças em risco de vida!!!!
Daniela Costa
beijinhus
daniela


----------



## joocean (30 Abr 2012 às 22:00)

assinado


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mai 2012 às 23:47)

assinado


----------

